# Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T



## Nico27 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallöchen..
Motoren:
40ps Mariner Magnum 2Takt...Bj. vor 2000
40ps Mercury 4Takt Bj. 2002 - Vergaser

Wollte mal generell nach dem Unterschied der beiden Motoren fragen...dabei interessiert mich Lautstärke, Verbrauch, Pflege, Fahrverhalten...und mögliche typische Fehler/Störungen.
Ich selbst habe ein Quicksilver 420 Flamingo - Einsatz wäre die Ostsee (auch mal Schleppen)
LG Nico


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*

Der Viertakter ist in der Fegel schwerer als ein Zweitaiter. Hat also ein schlechteres Masse/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Viertakter sind dafür leiser und brauchen weniger Treibstoff.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der Viertakter ist in der Fegel schwerer als ein Zweitaiter. Hat also ein schlechteres Masse/Leistungsverhältnis.



Das war mal so vor 10 Jahren ungefähr #q#q


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Hallöchen..
> Motoren:
> 40ps Mariner Magnum 2Takt...Bj. vor 2000
> 40ps Mercury 4Takt Bj. 2002 - Vergaser
> ...



Moin Nico 

Die viertakter Vergaser sollte sparsamer und leiser sein ......auch das langsame schleppe verträgt er besser dafür waren die alten zweitakter nicht so geeignet ..die neuen Zweitakter Modelle Vertagen das aber deutlich besser ..

Falls du überlegst der Mercury ist ein ganz schöner Klotz vom Gewicht her ...ich würde schauen ob ich nicht was neues oder ein gutes gebrauchtes Bekommen mit einem weniger alten Baujahr #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*

bin von 2t selbstmischer auf 2t direkteinspritzer gewechselt habe ihn gebraucht gekauft bin aber beschissen worden da ein injektor kaputt war und der motor zwar probegelaufen ist in einem wasserbehälter aber konnte die drehzahl nicht so hochfahren .aber die werkstatt hat ihn mir flott gemacht und er geht gut ab und verträgt auch schleppfahrten und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## volkerm (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*

Zum Schleppangeln in jedem Fall den Viertakter. Leistung und Drehmoment sollten bei dem kleinen Boot auch ausreichen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*

Zur Anfahrt zum Angelgebiet den Zweitakter und zum Schleppen einen kleinen 4 takter.


----------



## volkerm (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Unterschied 40PS Mariner 2T vs. 40PS Mercury 4T*

Klar Frank, das ist die Königslösung. Ein wenig speziell ist die Verbindung der Lenkung zwischen den Motoren. Falls es eine Fernlenkung ist. Pinne ist da easy.


----------

